

How to Model Viral Growth: The Hybrid Model - khmel
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20121002124206-18876785-how-to-model-viral-growth-the-hybrid-model?trk=NUS_DIG_UNIU_PEOPLE_FOLLOW-megaphone&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=b2214

======
khmel
I saw another name for viral growth factor K-factor

K-factor = i * c

i = number of invites sent by each customer (e.g. if each new customer invites
five friends, i = 5)

c = percent conversion of each inbvite (e.g. if one in five invitees convert
to new users, c = .2)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-factor_(marketing)>

Viral growth appears when K-factor > 1

